# Schwinn Mag Sprocket/Crank Diasassembly



## Coyote (Nov 11, 2021)

What do I need here to disassemble and clean?
Looks like a 1-3/4" across the flats wrench?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 11, 2021)

go buy an adjustable wrench that fits, sounds like you need one anyway.


----------



## J-wagon (Nov 11, 2021)

Me adjustable wrench only up to 1.5", my channelock bigger mouth. Loosens that cone good.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2021)

Coyote said:


> What do I need here to disassemble and clean?
> Looks like a 1-3/4" across the flats wrench?
> 
> View attachment 1510898



Clamp the nut in a vice and turn the crank , no wrenches needed


----------



## AndyA (Nov 12, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> go buy an adjustable wrench that fits, sounds like you need one anyway.



When a project presents an opportunity to purchase a new tool, take it. A 12-inch adjustable wrench will also come in handy for headset locknuts. And maybe even some non-bike tasks.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 12, 2021)

AndyA said:


> When a project presents an opportunity to purchase a new tool, take it.




That is a very good point.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Nov 12, 2021)

All those ways mentioned work but here is the official tool.   Schwinn 74418   and the other I think I bought from Green Phantom but I don't see it on his site now.   A 12" adjustable wrench is to small and will not fit.  You need a 15" .


----------



## Coyote (Nov 12, 2021)

> A 12" adjustable wrench is too small and will not fit. You need a 15".



Yup, I have a 12" adjustable and it is just shy.
As noted, good excuse to buy a new tool...


----------



## fattyre (Nov 12, 2021)

An excuse for a new tool???  Knipex plier wrench is also a great candidate.  Ive used either that or a bench vise with great success.  Although now I need a Schwinn 74418 lol.  









						Pliers Wrenchespliers and a wrench in a single tool
					

Auch hervorragend geeignet zum Greifen, Halten, Pressen und Biegen von Werkstücken, Keine Kantenbeschädigung bei empfindlichen Armaturen durch spielfreie, vollfläc...




					www.knipex.com


----------

